# After MBBS in Pakistan?



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats the scene after one has done his MBBS?

I mean about jobs? Housejobs? Salaries? Ease of getting a Job? Does job offer/Salary depend on the college you have graduated from?

Please help me out as I really am a noob in this field.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

And specialization too.

Thanks


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

It really depends on where you want to go... 

1) If you are going to stay in pakistan, apply for a house job.. Salary is about 21,000 Rs.. but it can vary depending on the hospitals. Then after that you can apply for post-grad at a teaching hospital. It will take a long time depending on which field you want to get into (4 - 7 years). You will end up going to that hospital for the duration of your specialization, working hours will be long, you will learn and you will get paid too about 47,000 RS and each year you will get an increment. 

2) or you could skip the whole housejob, spend time on PLAB or USMLE and get out of Pakistan and do your specialization abroad. 

3) or you could take up a job in some medical university, so you would be doing that in the morning.. and then you could spend the rest of the time studying for foreign exams. 

there are a lot of options.. these three options are some of the most commonly applied ones here in Pakistan.. 

However, if you just got into medical school... you should concentrate on getting through the first few years.. you should start thinking about this in the middle of your 4th year.. you still have a lot of time!


----------



## tanveer jan (Jul 27, 2013)

i want to know that whats the ptocedure to apply for specialization abroad? is it merit based? and what about expenses?


----------

